# office supplies



## camelia81

Hello,

How can the following expression be translated into Romanian.

Thank you.


----------



## farscape

Primul impuls a fost să sugerez "rechizite" după care mi-am adus aminte că acum vreo trei ani am avut aici pe forum o discuție relativ asemănătoare (topica fiind birotica) și care ar merita să fie citită mai ales către sfârșit.

f.


----------



## camelia81

Yes, but I would refer to the accounting term. could it be "consumabile"?


----------



## irinet

Pentru contabilitate, funcționează 'produse de papetărie'. 'Consumabile' e un termen mult prea larg.


----------



## camelia81

Dar intră la categoria "consumabile", "produse de papetărie" nu?


----------



## irinet

Da, normal. Adică sub consumabile intră produse de papetărie.


----------



## camelia81

multumesc.


----------

